# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  دستمزد یک برنامه نویس

## JaVa

با سلام خدمت همه ی کاربران وب سایت برنامه نویس...

من یک برنامه نویس دات نت در سطح متوسط هستم. و مشغول انجام یک پروژه هستم.  سئوالم این بود حق و حقوق و دستمزد یک برنامه نویس در قبال یک (کارگذاریا  پیمانکار) و کارفرما وبالعکس  چیست ؟

معیارهای قیمت گذاری برای یک نرم افزار چیست؟ و آیا سازمان یا نهادی در این زمینه وجود دارد؟

با تشکر...

----------


## JaVa

دوستان گرامی اگر کسی در این مورد اطلاعاتی داره در میون بگذاره.

باتشکر

----------


## JaVa

یعنی واقعا کسی نیست با به ما یه جواب بده

----------


## farhad nadimi

مثه اینکه نیست ولی بهترین راه اینه که تو اینترنت یه چرخی بزنی شاید چیزی دستگیرت شد  :متعجب:

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

شما مثل اینکه حقوق تونو نگیرید بیخیال نمی شید.
آخه دوست عزیز همچین می فرماید برنامه نویس دات نت در سطح متوسط اینکار یه کالا با یک براند مشخص و مدل مشخص رو می فرمایید. اگر همون متوسطی باشه که کارفرما انتظارشو داره 700 در تاریخ این پست قیمتشه .
این نکته هم قابل ذکر که همون کارو تو java انجام بدی پول بهتری هم بهت میدن . این برای اول کار بود و تجربتون زیاد شه و با تیم راحت کار کنین افزایش حقوق هم خواهید داشت اگر پیشرفت شما و وابستگی اونا کم باشه میزان افزایش حقوق رو کارفرما تعیین می کنه اگر برعکس باشه شما .
البته از من می شنوی خودتو به اسباب بازیهای microsoft مشغول نکن یه دفعه می بینی چند سال گذشته از نظر دانش تغییر تحول خاصی نکردید یه جورایی تو زبان های برنامه نویسی مثل کارمندی میمونه .
البته هستند افرادی که تو شرکت های مختلف بعنوان برنامه نویس دات نت حرفه ای مشغولند ولی سطح اطلاعاتشون به دات نت محدود نیست resume قویی دارند که ناچاراً یا گذر زمان یا پیشنهاد خوب این افراد رو به این سمت سوق داده.
موفق باشید

----------


## Mehdi Naderi

احتمالا منظور دوست عزیزمون از زدن این پست  دستمزد برنامه نویس بوده نه کدنویس



> البته از من می شنوی خودتو به اسباب بازیهای microsoft مشغول نکن یه دفعه می بینی چند سال گذشته از نظر دانش تغییر تحول خاصی نکردید یه جورایی تو زبان های برنامه نویسی مثل کارمندی میمونه .


چقدر با محصولات مایکروسافت کار کردین  که میان اینطور نظر میدین؟
من اگر وقت خودمو روی محصولات غیر مایکروسافت میذاشتم الان خدای برنامه نویسی بودم :قهقهه: 
مایکروسافت جدیدترین متدلوژی روز دنیا رو داره و خیلی از قابلیت های  و ابداعات نرم افزاری به وفور توسط شرکت های بزرگ نرم افزاری دیگر مورد استفاده قرار میگیره

----------


## سوداگر

نميدونم چرا دوستان، اينقدر اصرار دارند كه اين بحثهاي تكراري را تكرار كنند!
قبلا بحث شده بود و نظرسنجي خوبي هم در اين زمينه انجام گرفته شده بود.
عنوان تاپيك فكر كنم اين بود "ميانگين حقوق برنامه نويسان دات نت در ايران".



> یعنی واقعا کسی نیست با به ما یه جواب بده


دوست عزيز مدير اين تالار، جناب white hat يكسالي ميشه كه توي سايت نيومدن، شما هم خيلي خوش اقبال بودي كه همون روز كه پست دادي بهت جواب دادن :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## سوداگر

البته يادم رفت بگم كه موارد زيادي روي حقوق يك برنامه نويس تاثير داره:
روحيه كار تيمي، زبان انگليسي خوب، توانايي كار با كامپوننتهاي مختلف، گرايش به يادگيري، تخصص لازم، آشنايي با معماري نرم افزار، RUP ، MVVM و ... كه يه روز آقاي موسوي به طور مفصل به يه برنامه نويس PHP گفته بود(در تالار گفتگو با مسئولين سايت (فكر كنم!))

----------


## JaVa

> شما مثل اینکه حقوق تونو نگیرید بیخیال نمی شید.
> آخه دوست عزیز همچین می فرماید برنامه نویس دات نت در سطح متوسط اینکار یه کالا با یک براند مشخص و مدل مشخص رو می فرمایید. اگر همون متوسطی باشه که کارفرما انتظارشو داره 700 در تاریخ این پست قیمتشه .
> این نکته هم قابل ذکر که همون کارو تو java انجام بدی پول بهتری هم بهت میدن . این برای اول کار بود و تجربتون زیاد شه و با تیم راحت کار کنین افزایش حقوق هم خواهید داشت اگر پیشرفت شما و وابستگی اونا کم باشه میزان افزایش حقوق رو کارفرما تعیین می کنه اگر برعکس باشه شما .
> البته از من می شنوی خودتو به اسباب بازیهای microsoft مشغول نکن یه دفعه می بینی چند سال گذشته از نظر دانش تغییر تحول خاصی نکردید یه جورایی تو زبان های برنامه نویسی مثل کارمندی میمونه .
> البته هستند افرادی که تو شرکت های مختلف بعنوان برنامه نویس دات نت حرفه ای مشغولند ولی سطح اطلاعاتشون به دات نت محدود نیست resume قویی دارند که ناچاراً یا گذر زمان یا پیشنهاد خوب این افراد رو به این سمت سوق داده.
> موفق باشید


آقا ببخشید شما که می فرمایید"البته از من می شنوی خودتو به اسباب بازیهای microsoft مشغول نکن یه دفعه  می بینی چند سال گذشته از نظر دانش تغییر تحول خاصی نکردید یه جورایی تو  زبان های برنامه نویسی مثل کارمندی میمونه ." شما کسی دیگرو سراغ دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟ تا بریم سراغش!!!!!!

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

بله جاوا ، مشتقات c رو یاد بگیرید این حرف های تعصبی افراد رو هم بزارید کنار .تو سنین پایین تر این تعصبات به زبان برنامه نویسی وجود داره ولی وقتی دستمزد بیشتر نیاز دارید دیگه جوابگو نیست .

----------


## tiphooo

> آقا ببخشید شما که می فرمایید"البته از من می شنوی خودتو به اسباب بازیهای microsoft مشغول نکن یه دفعه  می بینی چند سال گذشته از نظر دانش تغییر تحول خاصی نکردید یه جورایی تو  زبان های برنامه نویسی مثل کارمندی میمونه ." شما کسی دیگرو سراغ دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟ تا بریم سراغش!!!!!!


من راجع به اینکه کدوم زبان برنامه نویسی قوی است نه تعصب خاصی دارم و معمولا هم اظهار نظر نمی کنم ولی واقعیت رو اگر بخواهید همه شما شاید به خاطر کسب درآمد وارد این کار شده اید و معمولا برنامه نویسی را یک شغل می دانند ولی دوست عزیز اگر دنبال کسب درآمد بیشتر هستید مایکروسافت رو بیخیال شید.نه به خاطر خوب و یا بد بودن آن بلکه به دلیل اشباع برنامه نویس در این زمینه و پایین بودن حقوق آنها به طبع آن حقوق 1 تا 1.5 میلیون برای یک برنامه نویس 4 تا 5 سال سابقه حقوق بسیار پایینی است در حالی که بعضی از برنامه نویسان خیلی کمتر از این حرفها می گیرند

----------

